

[URGENT]Can I delay start date of my job after signing the offer? - hyunwoona

Hi.<p>I got an offer for a company in Silicon Valley, for an intern position during the Spring semester.
I&#x27;m an international student, and I checked with the international student&#x27;s office in my school that I can work using full-time CPT during semesters.
The offer letter specifies the beginning and end dates of work.<p>I signed it because I thought I can work during the summer, but the director of international student&#x27;s office considered my application, and told me that I may not be able to work during this semester.<p>So maybe I will have to delay the start date of my work to summer vacation.
They are finishing the paper work and preparing everything for my spring intern.
If I tell them my situation this will piss them off and I am worried about them cancelling my offer.
This is my first and only offer after 6 months of soul-sucking and desperate job search.<p>What do you think? There&#x27;s nothing I can say to them even if the cancel my offer, but might there be anything that I can do to avoid it?
======
onion2k
_If I tell them my situation this will piss them off..._

If you don't tell them, it'll piss them off a lot more. The single most
important rule with this sort of thing is to make sure everyone knows what the
situation is. Surprises are a very bad thing.

------
nostrademons
Usually you can, but it depends on the particular company. I'd explain the
situation to your employer ASAP and work with them to adjust your start date.

